# Moose Went to the Beach



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How lovely, so glad you all had a good time. Wish we had your temperatures, we had snow earlier in the week!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandra*

*Sandra

Those are wonderful pictures of Moose, you and your hubby.
I can see why everyone wanted to come and see Moose.
He sure is a beauty and wherever you are is gorgeous, too!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Moose is such a handsome boy.
Wonderful day at the beach for you all.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a great place for a walk! Moose is a handsome boy!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Moose is people magnet for sure. And he loves people so much. As with all the goldens we have had, he thinks everyone that comes her comes to visit him.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out for you. I live in Portland, TX and go to Port A some. I have Zuca, almost 3 and newly rescued Paco, a little over a year old. Sweet Great Pyrenees. My sister-in-law has several as guardians for her Alpacas in Mathis.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When we first got transferred down here from Austin in '88, we lived in Portland on Chase which runs off Wildcat. We lived there 2 years before we bought our house in Ingleside.

It is hard to believe how much Portland has grown since '88. When we moved donwn, as you entered Portland from the north, on the right there was the water tower and the country club sat way out there and a few houses on down. The ladn was plowed and planted. Now, gosh, the big Walmart, Academy, banks, resturants and houses thick as fleas on a hounds back. Not near the same town.

And getting to Port A was no problem even tho there was only 2 nine car ferries and three 20 car ferries. Now they have all the 20 car plus a couple of 40 car and last time we went --or strarted to go, was a line that was back past the cut off to where you use to have to go to get on the gambling boat. And this was 2:00 on a Wednesday afternoon.....in he winter. Port A isn't the sleepy little town I use to go fishing in 4-5 times a week, even in winter.

by the way, it seems many golden owners are also pyr owners.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

What an adorable fluff ball. Does he try to knock you over in order to run out the front door? That's what my big guy does. I always let him go first. He's too big to fight it out with if he's really on a tear to go out!

NewfieMom


----------

